# ATI X1800's DRI doesn't work with fglrx

## twam

Hello,

I searched a long time in the forums but I can't find any hints to solve my problem. I've got an ATI X1800-Card on my ~amd64-Machine. Installed "x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1" and "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.24.8". Xorg is working fine with the following config:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Main Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "MX1000" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath     "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load  "dri"

    Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time" "20"

    Option      "suspend time" "30"

    Option      "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 5"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "MX1000"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Adapter0"

    Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "Adapter0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth     24

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

But I'd like to have DRI to be able to use xv in mplayer. If I enable the Load "dri" line, X won't start with the following errors:

```

X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r7-twam x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux mars 2.6.16-gentoo-r7-twam #6 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 18 16:25:25 CEST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 18 May 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 22 19:46:03 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Adapter0"

(**) |-->Input Device "MX1000"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(++) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,0071 card 1043,8189 rev a3 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,007f card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,0075 card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,006f card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,00b4 card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0076 card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0078 card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:2: chip 10de,0079 card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:3: chip 10de,007a card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:4: chip 10de,007b card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:5: chip 10de,007c card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:6: chip 10de,007d card 1043,8189 rev a1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,007e card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,007e card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,007e card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005e card 1043,8162 rev a4 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0050 card 1043,8162 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 10de,0052 card 1043,8162 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,005a card 1043,8162 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:1: chip 10de,005b card 1043,8162 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 10de,0053 card 1043,8162 rev f3 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:13:0: chip 10de,0057 card 1043,81d3 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:14:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:16:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:17:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,710a card 1002,0b12 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,712a card 1002,0b13 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:06:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:06:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:07:0: chip 1102,0004 card 1102,2002 rev 04 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:07:1: chip 1102,7003 card 1102,0040 rev 04 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:07:2: chip 1102,4001 card 1102,0010 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000bfff (0x3000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xff400000 - 0xff4fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbfe00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:4:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:6:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:18:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xff500000 - 0xff5fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:20:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:22:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:23:0), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x710a) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xff4f0000/16, I/O @ 0xb000/8, BIOS @ 0xff4c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x712a) rev 0, Mem @ 0xff4e0000/16

(--) PCI: (4:6:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xdfefe000/12

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xff5f8000 - 0xff5fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff5ff800 - 0xff5fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xff6ff000 - 0xff6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xff6fbc00 - 0xff6fbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff6fa000 - 0xff6fafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xff4e0000 - 0xff4effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xff4c0000 - 0xff4dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xff5f8000 - 0xff5fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff5ff800 - 0xff5fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xff6ff000 - 0xff6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xff6fbc00 - 0xff6fbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff6fa000 - 0xff6fafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xff4e0000 - 0xff4effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xff4c0000 - 0xff4dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff5f8000 - 0xff5fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff5ff800 - 0xff5fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6ff000 - 0xff6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6fbc00 - 0xff6fbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff6fa000 - 0xff6fafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xff4e0000 - 0xff4effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff4c0000 - 0xff4dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.24.8

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9000 (RV280 5962),

   RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

   RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

   RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

   RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4E51), MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9500 (M11 4E52), MOBILITY RADEON 9550 (M12 4E56),

   RADEON 9500 (R300 4144), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   RADEON 9500 (R350 4149), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9600 (RV351 4155),

   RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48), RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49),

   RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A), FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), RADEON X550 (RV370 5B63),

   FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5461), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 5462),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50),

   FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4F),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50),

   RADEON X800 VE (R420 4A54), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 GT (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 (M28 5D4A), RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D),

   RADEON X800 GT (R430 554E), RADEON X800 GTO (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X800 GTO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   RADEON X850 (R481 4B48), RADEON X850 XT (R481 4B49),

   RADEON X850 SE (R481 4B4A), RADEON X850 PRO (R481 4B4B),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R481 4B4C),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), MOBILITY RADEON X700 XL,

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS400 5A41), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS400 5A42),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS480 5954), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS480 5955),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RS482 5974), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RS482 5975),

   RADEON XPRESS 200 (RC410 5A61), RADEON XPRESS 200M (RC410 5A62),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 7100), MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7101),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1800 (M58 7102), RADEON X1800 XT (R520 7108),

   RADEON X1800 PRO (R520 7109), RADEON X1800 SE (R520 710A),

   RADEON X1800 (R520 710B), RADEON X1800 (R520 710C),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714B), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714C),

   RADEON X1300 XT (RV515 7140), RADEON X1300 PRO (RV515 7142),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1400 (M54 7145), RADEON X1300 LE (RV515 7146),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 7149), MOBILITY RADEON X1300 (M52 714A),

   RADEON X1300 SE (RV515 714E), RADEON X1300 VE (RV515 715E),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7240), RADEON X1900 (R580 7243),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7244), RADEON X1900 (R580 7245),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7246), RADEON X1900 (R580 7247),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 7248), RADEON X1900 (R580 7249),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724A), RADEON X1900 (R580 724B),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724C), RADEON X1900 (R580 724D),

   RADEON X1900 (R580 724E), RADEON X1900 (R580 724F),

   RADEON X1600 XT (RV530 71C0), RADEON X1600 PRO (RV530 71C2),

   MOBILITY RADEON X1600 (M56 71C5), RADEON (RV530 LE 71C6),

   RADEON (RV530 VE 71CE), RADEON (RV530 SE 71DE)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.24.8

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: LGDr8.24g1                           

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Apr 11 2006 12:53:35

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Information: autobuild-rel-r6-8.24.1-driver-lnx-x86_64-259766

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON X1800 SE (R520 710A) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff5f8000 - 0xff5fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff5ff800 - 0xff5fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6ff000 - 0xff6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6fbc00 - 0xff6fbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff6fa000 - 0xff6fafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xff4e0000 - 0xff4effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff4c0000 - 0xff4dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x6ca840

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff5f8000 - 0xff5fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff5ff800 - 0xff5fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff6ff000 - 0xff6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff6fbc00 - 0xff6fbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff6fa000 - 0xff6fafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xff4e0000 - 0xff4effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xff4c0000 - 0xff4dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON X1800 SE (R520 710A)" (Chipset = 0x710a)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0b12)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI graphics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xff4f0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 9.12

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R520

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.99.8, module version = 8.24.8

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: DFP on secondary TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: HWP  Model: 2615  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 50

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 50  vert.: 31

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.332   greenX: 0.288 greenY: 0.601

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 85  vid: 39297

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 1920  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 209

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 154.0 MHz   Image Size:  495 x 310 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1203  v_sync_end 1209 v_blanking: 1235 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 48  V max: 85 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 94 kHz, PixClock max 170 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: hp L2335

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: HUP550Z1TL

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Specified desktop setup not supported: 8

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - DFP on secondary TMDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000004

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  1 power state available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 500/495MHz @ 0Hz [enable load balancing]

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 32 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1920x1200 (pitch 1920)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1920x1200": 193.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1200"  193.16  1920 2048 2256 2592  1200 1201 1204 1242 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1920x1080": 172.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1080"  172.80  1920 2040 2248 2576  1080 1081 1084 1118 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 162.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 128.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.6 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  128.94  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x720": 74.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 44.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x720"   74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 119.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 77.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  119.65  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 907 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.72  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x432": 21.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 26.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x432"   21.07  640 648 712 784  432 433 436 448 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  150 601 605 742 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  120 491 493 525 doublescan

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  100 457 459 524 doublescan

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (500, 310) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (97, 98)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000c80

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xff5f8000 - 0xff5fbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff5ff800 - 0xff5fffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdfeff000 - 0xdfefffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xff6ff000 - 0xff6fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xff6fbc00 - 0xff6fbcff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xff6fa000 - 0xff6fafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xdfefe000 - 0xdfefefff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xff4e0000 - 0xff4effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xff4c0000 - 0xff4dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xff4f0000 - 0xff4fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c8bf (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d480 - 0x0000d487 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00000700 - 0x0000073f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000600 - 0x0000063f (0x40) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM Bus area:     0xc0acb000 (size=0x0f525000)

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0acb000 (size=0x0f525000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.0.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x2b976ee2d000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.24.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Apr 11 2006

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.16-gentoo-r7-twam

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 65536 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes

(WW) fglrx(0): [drm] using DRM defaults (QS_ID=99f00256)

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00008000

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00acb000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1920,1473)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1920,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1200)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1920 x 265

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      30 128x128 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x82) [0x474157]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2b976c428340]

2: /usr/bin/X(xf86XVScreenInit+0x791) [0x484fc5]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(KaleidoscopeInitVideo+0x8a) [0x2b976d74dc0a]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so(R200ScreenInit+0xb4a) [0x2b976d72183a]

5: /usr/bin/X(AddScreen+0x1f7) [0x4320f3]

6: /usr/bin/X(InitOutput+0x238) [0x45e36c]

7: /usr/bin/X(main+0x26a) [0x4328c9]

8: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe3) [0x2b976c4160e3]

9: /usr/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x99) [0x431e39]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Any hints what's going wrong here?

Regards

  Tobias

----------

## just-linux

Hey mate, 

Which fglrx drivers are you using? The kernel built in ones, the ati-drivers from the portage or those from the ati-page itself?

----------

## twam

I use the "ati-drivers" package provided in portage.

----------

## just-linux

and you're sure that you have built your kernel in a right way?

----------

## twam

I think so. I disabled the DRI support of the kernel. If I enable it, the module won't load.

----------

## boniek

It won't help you much but I will say it anyway: ATI Linux support is a joke. Just look @ changelog of their drivers on each release to understand what I'm saying.

----------

## twam

 *boniek wrote:*   

> It won't help you much but I will say it anyway: ATI Linux support is a joke. Just look @ changelog of their drivers on each release to understand what I'm saying.

 

You're right, I used to use then open-source radeon driver for my X800, but my X1800 isn't supported yet :/.

----------

## boniek

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.25.18.html#178987

Maybe this new driver will help to solve your problems (it's in portage). My opinion does not change though   :Cool: 

----------

## rmh3093

i remember having this problem with my X1600, IIRC I fixed the issue by unmasking the latest version of mesa

add this to /etc/portage/package.unmask

```
>=media-libs/mesa-6.5.1_alpha20060508

```

and make sure you have at least radeon and fglrx in the video_cards= section of /etc/make.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vesa"

 

after you emerge mesa reemerge ati-drivers

...i would also recommend running >=Xorg7 if you arent already

...and relax you will get your card to work soon

----------

## twam

I thought VIDEO_CARDS just takes arguments of xorg-included drivers. I added fglrx and emerged the newest versions of ati-drivers and mesa in portage, but there are no differences. 

I'm running Xorg7 ~amd64.

----------

## Wojtek_

I have been using X1800 for a couple of months now and never had any problems - dri, xgl etc work perfect. However I use ~x86. I can post my xorg.conf if you want.

cheers,

wojtek

----------

